# All City Log Lady 27+ (No Apologies)



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Wanted to share my 27+ Log Lady.

When they launched this bike, I almost picked it up complete, but it wasn't 100% what I wanted. I really wanted a plus SS for our Vermont trails. So I picked up the frame and fork from my local bike shoppe (Old Spokes!).

Also, being a Minneapolis native... this was a no brainer.

I really, really, really like this bike. It climbs fantastic and is so soft and forgiving. Very silent in the woods. Really enjoying this bike for what it is, a no apologies simple single speed mountain bike. Its very fun, and makes me happy to ride.

Specs:
- Log Lady (Large)
- 35mm Velocity Blunts laced to XT hubs, DT Spokes
- 3.0 Rocket Ron front / 2.8 Rocket Ron rear
- Raceface Aeffect cinch crank
- 30T Absolute Black oval chainring
- 18T Chris King cog
- Niner carbon seatpost
- BB7 brakes
- rest is spare parts...

Rocking flats now as its transition season here, and we do a lot of mixed riding. Next spring, I will switch to spds. Plus, I can throw a leg over it and ride it to the liquor store.

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't quite understand the "no apologies" point of view. But the bike looks great and certainly something I'd love to throw a leg over.

Enjoy!


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

gsteitz said:


> I don't quite understand the "no apologies" point of view. But the bike looks great and certainly something I'd love to throw a leg over.
> 
> Enjoy!


No apologies for not making a bike that is super on trend right now (slack, through-axles, boost). This is a basic XC mountain bike. It is what it is. It's not for everybody, and that's fine.

I'm old-ish, and starting my mid-life crisis I think... I am starting to venture back to my old ways (bikes, music, smart phone, etc) when thing were less complicated. The Glory Days.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I gotcha, that's what I thought. The language just seemed a bit intense and of all places I think the single speed forum is the LAST spot anyone would judge a POV!

I totally get the urge to simplify, I hit the 4-0 club next year and I can't put down my rigid 29+ SS.

Again, great looking build and enjoy!!


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Nice! I'm waiting to receive a Soma B side frame, which will get a very similar vibe in its build.


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes! I have been waiting to see more builds of this. 

My LBS has a frame that I might pick up. I would definitely do a B+ rigid build.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Gotta love the "rigid"

Your right, simple, silent, and all on you. Your skills drive this type of bike! No squish to help with bumps just un-weighting your body. No gears to help climb, just your body as the transmission. Truly a dream ride!

Hope ya post lots more pics of your adventures!
I'm in!


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

tedo said:


> No apologies for not making a bike that is super on trend right now (slack, through-axles, boost). This is a basic XC mountain bike. It is what it is. It's not for everybody, and that's fine.
> 
> I'm old-ish, and starting my mid-life crisis I think... I am starting to venture back to my old ways (bikes, music, smart phone, etc) when thing were less complicated. The Glory Days.


Yo Tedo! Harris here, so stoked to see your new rig and see the Old Spokes love. Enjoy that thing, man! Looks like a great rig. Miss the VT crew. Y'all are gonna have to plan a big MTB vacation to ride with me here in Durango. Cheers!


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

gsteitz said:


> I gotcha, that's what I thought. The language just seemed a bit intense and of all places I think the single speed forum is the LAST spot anyone would judge a POV!
> 
> I totally get the urge to simplify, I hit the 4-0 club next year and I can't put down my rigid 29+ SS.
> 
> Again, great looking build and enjoy!!


Yerp. 3-9 here. Thinking you and I are on the same trajectory in life!



seat_boy said:


> Nice! I'm waiting to receive a Soma B side frame, which will get a very similar vibe in its build.


Can't go wrong with Soma. You going to try and squeeze some plus into that?



jtbadge said:


> Yes! I have been waiting to see more builds of this.
> 
> My LBS has a frame that I might pick up. I would definitely do a B+ rigid build.


The Ladies of the Log are few and far between... If there is a frame / fork combo, grab that. Last I heard certain sizes were hard to come by these days.



NEPMTBA said:


> Gotta love the "rigid"
> 
> Your right, simple, silent, and all on you. Your skills drive this type of bike! No squish to help with bumps just un-weighting your body. No gears to help climb, just your body as the transmission. Truly a dream ride!
> 
> ...


Yep, I have owned everything from 3x7 Raleighs in the 80s, to XC bikes in the 90s, to "freeride" bikes in the early 2000s, to All-Mountain, to Trail... ugh.

Whatever the hell someone calls it, its riding bikes in the woods. I'm good with that. Don't care what someone is riding, just as long as we're not indoors.



Rednblackbike said:


> Yo Tedo! Harris here, so stoked to see your new rig and see the Old Spokes love. Enjoy that thing, man! Looks like a great rig. Miss the VT crew. Y'all are gonna have to plan a big MTB vacation to ride with me here in Durango. Cheers!


Harris!!!! Jah-Making me blush... Yeah man, Durango looks amazing! Looks like you are living the life! Furthest west biking I have been is Loveland / Estes Park... Durango is "big-league" scenic. We Should plan something here in Vermont to head west.. Wil is building a 8-bike hauler...

Also we rode Brewster all summer... The best. Seriously, the best.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Love this build! I went for the same vibe with my Pugsley. Rigid, SS, and plus makes for an awesome Forest Explorer, and we're on essentially the same trails!

Keep riding, dude!


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

As someone who converted to SS at the ripe old age of 4-2 this year, I know those feels!

Ride looks sick, man. Congrats!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks like a winner to me. It checks all my boxes, but I just don't know that I'm ready to let my MUSS go for the Lady. If I did, it would be for this SS. I also enamored with the old school fork. Keep on rollin'!


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

How's the fork perform? It's a beaut!


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

tedo said:


> The Ladies of the Log are few and far between... If there is a frame / fork combo, grab that. Last I heard certain sizes were hard to come by these days.


Yeah, it's a frame/fork set. I bought it today.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

mdilthey said:


> Love this build! I went for the same vibe with my Pugsley. Rigid, SS, and plus makes for an awesome Forest Explorer, and we're on essentially the same trails!
> 
> Keep riding, dude!


Forest Explorer indeed. New England rules.



paleh0rse said:


> As someone who converted to SS at the ripe old age of 4-2 this year, I know those feels!
> 
> Ride looks sick, man. Congrats!


Thanks! Feels of aging spinsters... (Stephin Merritt Reference)



dbhammercycle said:


> It looks like a winner to me. It checks all my boxes, but I just don't know that I'm ready to let my MUSS go for the Lady. If I did, it would be for this SS. I also enamored with the old school fork. Keep on rollin'!


I once briefly owned a BASS. Rim Brakes. Thanks for the compliment!



Klainmeister said:


> How's the fork perform? It's a beaut!


Well, this is a tricky one... I barely can tell the difference between HD and 1080P. CD and Cassette... I am by no means an expert on seg. forks...

That said, the ride is super soft. More so then my cro-mo fork on my 26er ss. Also it more forgiving then my carbon fork on my Beargrease with 4 inch rubber. The ride is truly enjoyable. The front tire is a little squishy (just go by feel these days), and the front seems to absorb a lot of trail obstacles no problem. Not sure if if the fork has anything to do with it... All I know is it rides super soft.



jtbadge said:


> Yeah, it's a frame/fork set. I bought it today.


Good.


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Did you get the Velomine wheel set? I am strongly considering those for mine, whether I get 2.4s or plus tires.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

jtbadge said:


> Did you get the Velomine wheel set? I am strongly considering those for mine, whether I get 2.4s or plus tires.


I did! They actually had 100 / 135 QR hubs laced to 35mm Blunts. Very, very good price. And exactly what I was going to custom build.

I may re-build the rear this winter with a White Ind. XMR hub though... In Red....


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

tedo said:


> I did! They actually had 100 / 135 QR hubs laced to 35mm Blunts. Very, very good price. And exactly what I was going to custom build.
> 
> I may re-build the rear this winter with a White Ind. XMR hub though... In Red....


There certainly aren't a ton of options for wide 27.5 rims with standard QR hubs. Price can't be too much above cost on those.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

How's the tire clearance?

All City site says up to 2.4/27.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

racefit said:


> How's the tire clearance?
> 
> All city site says up to 2.4/27.5
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have plenty of clearance with a 3.0 up front, and a 2.8 in the rear. Mounted to 35mm hoops.

That said. The rocket rons are on the smaller side of plus tires. But still lots of space. The 3.0 is off another bike, so it's fully stretched. If they were mounted to 40-50mm rims then there could be some clearance issues.

I can take clearance pics once I step away from my fire and whiskey...

So fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you think the ride of the fork feels soft because of the the + tires or the fork itself?

I'm a big rigid fan and am looking at a plus bike to take the edge off. I'd prefer a steel fork for cost and aesthetics. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

tedo said:


> No apologies for not making a bike that is super on trend right now (slack, through-axles, boost). This is a basic XC mountain bike. It is what it is. It's not for everybody, and that's fine.
> 
> I'm old-ish, and starting my mid-life crisis I think... I am starting to venture back to my old ways (bikes, music, smart phone, etc) when thing were less complicated. The Glory Days.


I too was wondering about the title. Bicycle looks great, I like it and your thinking. Those ride pics are beautiful!


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

I scooped some Panaracer Fat B Nimbles and a set of Shimano XT M8000 > Pacenti DL31 wheels for mine. We'll see how it goes!

Also, check out this sick build on the Radavist:


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

racefit said:


> Do you think the ride of the fork feels soft because of the the + tires or the fork itself?
> 
> I'm a big rigid fan and am looking at a plus bike to take the edge off. I'd prefer a steel fork for cost and aesthetics.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not sure. It's definitely a super sweet and enjoyable ride... Very lightweight as well.



Natedogz said:


> I too was wondering about the title. Bicycle looks great, I like it and your thinking. Those ride pics are beautiful!


Thanks, and thanks.



jtbadge said:


> I scooped some Panaracer Fat B Nimbles and a set of Shimano XT M8000 > Pacenti DL31 wheels for mine. We'll see how it goes!
> 
> Also, check out this sick build on the Radavist:


I saw that. Looks like a freaking blast. Love the 218 (Hillside Pride)!


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice ride. Nice parts spec. I dig.


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Built mine up last week. Posted build specs here if you're interested.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cool @jtbadge!

Love those bars...

I recently put Jones H-Bars on, and I LOVE them. The shoulder/hand position is great. Feels much more "natural" to me.


----------



## Crave SL (Apr 12, 2016)

Ive seen 2.8 nobby nics f&r on a log lady. Fit perfectly. I agree with the above statements. Buying a bike with all these crazy standards might be a problem in 5 years when its changed. Simple qr is my favorite for now.


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

Digging your build tedo. I've got a +build brewin' and I like the look of your logger with all that rubber!


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Had my rear wheel rebuilt with a White Industry XMR hub. This is my second WI XMR, and I am really happy with the quality and performance.

I really can't get off this bike. It has perfect balance. It flat out just works.


----------



## seasick (Jun 13, 2004)

*bump* Thanks for posting about your Log Lady, tedo. If you're not buried up to your neck in snow, please keep the feedback coming. I'm eyeing the LL as a replacement for my "well loved" '96 Bontrager Ti SS and (on paper) am liking the slightly more progressive geo. Cheers, seasick


----------



## The Draft (Feb 21, 2005)

Any new news on the Log Lady! How has she treated you over the years?


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

The Draft said:


> Any new news on the Log Lady! How has she treated you over the years?


I'd like to know too.

I ended up with a Mk2 Krampus SS and love it.

I need another bike like a hole in the head, but a Log Lady in B+ trim is talking to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

The Draft said:


> Any new news on the Log Lady! How has she treated you over the years?


She's a blast. Been ripping her quite a bit in the warmer months, but its winter here, so its Fat Season...

I put some Oddmone bars on her early last winter for smiles. Completed SSUSA in Port Jervis, NY in August. Was a blast.

The bike rips!


----------



## The Draft (Feb 21, 2005)

tedo said:


> She's a blast. Been ripping her quite a bit in the warmer months, but its winter here, so its Fat Season...
> 
> I put some Oddmone bars on her early last winter for smiles. Completed SSUSA in Port Jervis, NY in August. Was a blast.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks!

What is the weight how she sits?
Are the tires 2.8?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

tedo, is that a 770 Radio K sticker on the top tube near the seat post clamp?


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

The Draft said:


> Awesome thanks!
> 
> What is the weight how she sits?
> Are the tires 2.8?


3.0 Nobby Nick in front / 2.8 Rocket Ron rear
Have no idea what it weights but it feels around 25-26lbs. It's light. The ACE heat-treated tubing rules. Nice premium steel feel.



dbhammercycle said:


> tedo, is that a 770 Radio K sticker on the top tube near the seat post clamp?


You got that right! I grew up in Minneapolis. Moved away in 2006... Still visit family and friends once a summer. Radio K rules.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

tedo said:


> You got that right! I grew up in Minneapolis. Moved away in 2006... Still visit family and friends once a summer. Radio K rules.


Awesome. The same for me, but I'm still here... keep on rockin'!


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

The Draft said:


> Awesome thanks!
> 
> What is the weight how she sits?
> Are the tires 2.8?





dbhammercycle said:


> tedo, is that a 770 Radio K sticker on the top tube near the seat post clamp?





dbhammercycle said:


> Awesome. The same for me, but I'm still here... keep on rockin'!


I used to be part of the crew that did urban freeriding in the early 2000's. Hucks to flat everywhere! Then take our heavy ass DH bikes into Brownie Woods and Theo! Those were the days...


----------



## chopfather (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm just getting back into riding after a long period away and I just bought a Log Lady off of eBay after looking at this thread many times while trying to make my decision.
It's supposed to arrive this Thursday so maybe I'll ride this weekend if it doesn't rain as much as it did this weekend.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Sadly I am selling this bad lady as this season I am going a different route then the XC Style LL. In classifieds if anyone is interested. Been a great 2.5 seasons.


----------



## chopfather (Mar 23, 2019)

They are sweet bikes. I am loving mine so far. Good luck with the sale.


----------

